# Old Grizzly G1182 6" jointer clean up



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

So I started tuning up the jointer yesterday. Unfortunately there is some pitting in the cast iron infeed table. I removed all the rust, then I tried to sand the bed smooth with some wet sandpaper. I think it is smooth enough now for operation, but the pitting left nasty stains.

The fence cleaned up perfectly. All the hardware just needed a good wire brush and some wd40. The stand will have to wait to be sandblasted.

Here is the before:


















And cleaned up a bit:




































Everything is sitting with a heavy coat of boeshield and then it will be waxed. I'll probably buy a new anti vibration belt at hf.

EDIT:
My son was out there with me and he found the box of blue work gloves. He deemed this creation the glove train>


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The cast iron is coming along nicely!


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Think of the dark spots as badges of honor. Someone has used this jointer,


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

Unfortunately the previous owner only used it for edge jointing. The fence hadn't been moved in 10 years. Under the fence was the cleanest part of the cast iron … lol

Low hours of use, unfortunately equated to high rust in certain areas.

Still saved $400+ from buying new.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like it will work nicely after the makeover! LOL! Going to buy a dolly for it? The HF belt worked well on my craftsman table saw. The motor mount kept the belt taught. I've head they can stretch some.

Hey your jointer came assembled. My HF 7" jointer manual is poorly done.

You will be cuttin and planin in no time!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, I used a belt sander with oxide paper to take down the rust. Like working with chisels?

Later


----------



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are updating your blades - I just installed these for my old 6" Grizzly jointer. Work great:

http://www.estausa.com/


----------



## Jeffs_woodshop (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the Model Number of your Jointer? I came across one IDENTICAL to this one, but could not figure out the model #.
Jeff


----------



## Jeffs_woodshop (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks, I just bought one like yours in similiar condition. I got a copy of the owners manual.

Jeff


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is the response from the Grizzly rep when I sent him the pictures:

"After reviewing the picture we have identified your jointer as the G1182. I have provided a copy of the factory manual for your viewing. To provide some insight, the model you have will not accept an spiral cutterhead if you were thinking about converting it over. The replacement knives would be the G6697 for $40.95 plus shipping."

I have the manual, here is the link:
Link to Manual


----------

